# Please suggest some "sweet, sugary" scents!



## AshleyR (May 25, 2009)

A friend of mine has requested a gift basket of soaps and B&B products in a "really sweet & sugary scent". She wants it for her mother who really likes "candy-like" scents. 

Does anyone have some FO suggestions? I don't have much in the sweet & sugary category. Canadian suppliers are preferred, but if there's any that you think are super sweet and yummy (I mean REEEEEALLY good!) from a US supplier, I'd probably order it.

TIA!


----------



## carillon (May 26, 2009)

Have you tried Pink Sugar or cotton candy type scents?


----------



## cindymeredith (May 26, 2009)

I'd say Pink Sugar would be a great one!


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2009)

Pink Sugar from Daystar
Vanilla Bean Noel (sweetest vanilla on the planet)from WSP
Lemon Meringue from WSP


----------



## Deda (May 26, 2009)

I could seriously DRINK Liquid Crack from Daystar.  Very Sweet.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 26, 2009)

Pink Sugar (most places), Hello Sweet Thang! (BB), Butterscotch Brittle (Mill Creek and OMG it is super sweet I love it!), Froot Loops (NG), Autumn Pear (Lonestar), Butt Naked (Mill Creek - fruity but REALLY sweet)..


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 26, 2009)

I love anything cotton candy.


----------



## LJA (May 26, 2009)

Pink Dreams from Le'Crissa's on eBay.  It's strawberries, pink grapefruit,
watermelon, cotton candy, peppermint, sugarcane, bubble gum and a slew of other stuff.  lol.  I have some.  It's nice, and sounds just like what you're after.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-16oz-Bottle-Fragr ... 7C294%3A30


----------



## carebear (May 27, 2009)

sadly, all those sweet vanillas go dark brown in soap!


----------



## xraygrl (May 28, 2009)

Mind you I HP, but I use the vanilla color stabelizer from WSP. It says it's for MP, but I have used it in HP with no problems at all.  Add it to the FO before you add to soap after the cook, and no more dark brown soapies. 

I hear Bittercreek has one that is for CP, but I have not tried that. Sorry for the hyjack! 

Back to your original request, I would also say Pink Sugar. I also have a Kiwi Strawberry from Bittercreek that smells very YUMMY! I know, not candy, but fruity, and very sweet!


----------



## LJA (May 28, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> I hear Bittercreek has one that is for CP, but I have not tried that. Sorry for the hyjack!
> 
> !



I tried it...it works.


----------



## artisan soaps (May 31, 2009)

..


----------

